# Released: COMPOSER TOOLS for Liine Lemur.



## mohurwitzmusic (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey All :D 

After getting many requests to release my Lemur controller to the public, I am proud to finally announce *COMPOSER TOOLS*. Composer Tools is a comprehensive suite of tools for composers for Liine Lemur on iPad. No Lemur scripting knowledge necessary! You can check out the details at www.midikinetics.com. I hope you find it both powerful and eminently useful. Thanks! MOH






- No knowledge of Lemur scripting necessary. Quickly assign and label controllers and keyswitches.

 




- Create 126 presets for your virtual instruments. Using a single button, recall any preset instantly-- directly from your D.A.W.!

 




- Orchestrate like never before. A powerful auto-divisi script allows you to assign any note, to any channel, in any order. With Composer Tools, there is no need to roll your chords like in a typical divisi script. Composer Tools will ensure that your voicing stays exactly as you intended. Work faster, and add value to your existing sample libraries by creating new ensemble patches, or use the divisi script as a multi-channel articulation selector.

 




- Replace all your MIDI hardware controllers. Composer Tools features a 2-octave keyswitch keyboard with keyswitch velocity, 27 faders, 14 switches, 9 single-ball multiballs, and 2 "Super-Multiballs" with physics.

 




- 15 user workspaces to place your own custom Lemur objects. 14 workspaces that can be recalled along with your presets, and a single global workspace that may be accessed at any time.

 




- A row of 8 easily configurable utility buttons for quick controls.

 




- Performance optimized for older generation iPads.

 




- Can be further customized.


----------



## dgburns (Dec 7, 2014)

Absolutely fantastic work.Blown away....

but,While still trying to get my head around some of the concepts.Am i right in thinking to get the divisi to work,you need to have all the possible divisi instruments inside the same multi ,so no ability to access instruments from different ports?I'm wondering how to get divisi to work in a VEP setup where there may be many ports of multis...how do you access them,if at all?

impressive work again,wow.


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (Dec 7, 2014)

You're one step ahead of me :D In the next update I will allow for multi-port divisi which will allow you to combine instruments from different sections. It will also have transpose, so you could, say, have the flute an octave up from the first violins.

For right now, yes, the instruments need to be on the same port.

I just need to recover a bit from all the programming :lol: I'm actually getting vertigo from staring at lines and lines of code all day, lol. Also, I first want to finish the setup instructions for Logic Pro X.

Thanks for your comment! MOH


----------



## dgburns (Dec 7, 2014)

Great ,fantastic...thought maybe I was missing something.

This is revolutionary work.This is the future.I hope others are paying attention.

No idea how you'll get multi port in Cubase to work without using sends(yikes).They should really just get you to code it into Cubase internally!

I am also wondering about divisi for synth layering in edm styles....not just orch stuff!

I'll be buying when I get some down time over the holidays.


----------



## tabulius (Dec 8, 2014)

Good work, looks great. I was wondering about the workflow. When I select a channel from Cubase, does the Lemur app sync with the right midi channel and the instrument? And if I'll select an instrument preset from the Lemur app, is the same midi channel selected in Cubase?


----------



## FriFlo (Dec 8, 2014)

Looks nice! I started something very similar for myself, years ago with the logic environment, then also with Lemur, but now I am on a new version with max msp. Lemur was to limiting for what I had in mind, but the basic ideas are pretty similar. I hope there will some days be a person, that could unite all software companies to a certain standards, kind of like Dave Smith did with the midi protocol. IMO the biggest limitations for projects like these are hidden in the lack of vision for revolutionary control devices in modern DAWs. Until that day comes, this looks like a pretty decent sollution for people not wanting to get into programming themselves, so good luck with it!


----------



## JT3_Jon (Dec 8, 2014)

Overall I'm very impressed! I actually have always wanted to create my own lemur setups but never found the time. Perhaps now I don't need to.  

One question though. On the main page, why are the keyboard keys so big? Since these are inevitably giant switches (and not for actually playing a keyboard) is there a need to have them so large? I must admit I find full size fader objects to be much more important than large single touch buttons. Speaking of faders, its a shame I'm stuck with pitch bend on the interface, as this is something I personally would never use. Is this type of thing customizable? You mentioned at the end of the video that you might be willing to add things for users. Is this actually true? If you give that type of support, that might push me over the edge. 

Ok another question  When you assign midi CC's to fader objects (BTW, I LOVE they way you have implemented this!!!) is it possible to also name them? I will never in a million years remember what midi CC 22 controls in VSL, but if I could name it "attack time" or "humanize" it would save me much headache. This of course goes for the switches and multi balls X-Y on the CCA & CCB pages as well. Is this possible? Sadly it looks like no from the video :( 

Overall this looks to be very powerful and very cool. I really hope you make many more videos showing these tools in action, and hopefully talking about each finger tap you do. I must admit there were times in the video you were tapping so quickly that I lost track of what you were doing. I would also love to see those multi-balls (especially the physics stuff) explained in more detail. 

Also some videos showing how it would work with specific tools would be great! For example, controlling VSL, Kontakt, Omnisphere, etc and actually showing how you have these individual instruments setup your Lemur app would be helpful (when you do a key switch I see and hear the articulation change, etc). I think you did a great job with the overview video, but I hope you dig into specifics more and applying it in real life situations in other videos. Take a look at the VSL VI pro videos for examples. Also, it would be very helpful to see a more detailed video of the divisi section in action. Again, you did a good job explaining the overall functions (though again I wish it was a bit more detailed and slower) but perhaps seeing more "real world" examples relating to the actual instruments and how they are setup in VSL, Kontakt, etc would be easier to make the connection on how to apply this tool in real world work. 

The problem with tools like these is I would need to demo it in my studio to see if it will work with my workflow, and unfortunately there is no way to try something like this without purchasing it first. If it turns out the setup is not what we expected or doesn't work with someones workflow, do you offer any money back guarantee? I wouldn't mind just taking a chance if it was priced a little cheaper, but at $50 its right on that line where I would be upset if I ended up not liking it (I guess I've had the same experience with more expensive sample libraries, so perhaps this is a moot point, haha). I had an idea though - perhaps you can break up these tools into individual sections? So say I could buy the main page, and later add the Divisi? Or is this not possible? Will you be adding more pages in updates or is what you see what you get. 

Thanks again for creating this. I'm actually pretty excited to se the possibilities!! You have really made a wonderful thing here and I'm sure it took a lot of work! I for one will be keeping an eye on this thread and see how it develops! Best of luck!!


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone! 

*tabulius* 
No, in Composer Tools you need to first record-enable the track in Cubase. Maybe you saw my old video, where you could bidirectionally record-enable and sync Lemur. I decided not to do this in Composer Tools because:

1) It creates workflow and setup problems because it relies heavily on the Generic Remote.

2) Works in Cubase only.

3) Usually requires that you maintain a fixed composing template; if you make any change to your template the functionality breaks.
There is no point in creating software that's 1) neat but useless, or 2) creates more problems than it solves.  I used track-syncing in my professional studio for over a year and it led to constant frustration. Maybe one day I'll figure out a better way. The great thing about Composer Tools is that it's D.A.W. agnostic. Once the track is set up, you don't have to worry about the functionality breaking. If you wanted to have bidirectional track syncing I could always customize Composer Tools for you, but just bear in mind that it's not a feature I recommend.

*JT3_Jon*

- *Update: in v1.1 you may now reassign the Main Sliders*. In a later video I will be showing users how to reassign those main sliders (as well as create custom divisi and voicing presets). I realize that not everyone relies on these sliders. They're not hard to change. I have to take care of some music stuff quickly right now and also work on the Logic Pro X video. So just give me a little time :D

- Yes you absolutely can rename the sliders. Pause the video at 4m45s to see. The only things you can't rename are the multiballs. Maybe that will be a feature for the future. My concern is for the iPad 2 users: the more stuff I add the worse the frame rates!

- More videos are definitely to come very soon! I will do some live demos using divisi with different ensembles, and also go through the process of creating a preset.

- Yes I can do custom work on Composer Tools for you. Not for free though! Email me for my rates.

-Hmm, I hadn't considered the keyboard to be large. It's the exact width of a piano key on my AKAIMPK88. I wanted the keyboard to feel like a piece of hardware. There are also more large sliders on the CCA and CCB pages. *Don't forget that you could also exploit Super High Performance Mode to make your faders as big as the entire iPad!* These things can always be customized. Maybe I will do a video showing users how to resize objects. I really would like this to be a tool that composers can customize.

- Maybe in the future I will break up Composer Tools, yes. For right now, this is low on my priority list. I'd rather *add *features and make Composer Tools more comprehensive.

I have no doubts that you will be able to incorporate Composer Tools into your workflow! I am also a working composer, and so I designed this tool based on years of experience working in my own studio and also other composer's studios. I know the frustration you feel! Most software I buy is either neat but useless, or creates more problems than it solves. My goal with Composer Tools has always been to provide something powerful and useful that solves real problems. I am using it daily and it has totally replaced all my little hardware controllers.

Thanks!!!
MOH


----------



## topaz (Dec 13, 2014)

I will definitely be keeping an eye on this, the price is on the high side with no option to demo or even a lite version to try.

I'm also concerned about latency when sending midi out of a host into ios and back again.


----------



## Leo Badinella (Dec 13, 2014)

Seems pretty cool, I'll be sure to check it out.


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi All, 
Latency is exactly as I show on the video. No tricks! I'm using an iPad 2. It's incredibly responsive. If it wasn't, I would have scrapped the idea because I also hate latency. I have a customer using a variation of this script in live performance. In my tests I've used both hardware (iConnect) and Wi-Fi and find them to be pretty much indistinguishable in terms of latency. The only time I've had latency issues so far is using DP in Windows. I have no idea why, because it was fine in OSX. 

When I get back from break I am going to do a live demo demonstrating the latency and I think you will be amazed. One of the neat things about recording to separate channels is that you can quantize the data...which you could never do in a traditional divisi script on one channel.

Of course, your specific setup may affect things in ways I can't predict. Sorry that no demo is available. Lemur makes it almost impossible for me to implement this in an effective way. Pretty much anybody would be able to hack it. 

I do like the idea of a free Lite version, though! Thanks!!! Maybe I will work on this in January.

Cheers,
MOH


----------



## topaz (Dec 13, 2014)

I didn't mean so much for live playing but what about if you want to send midi out of unorthadox daw and back in. Certainly when I send midi out of live over IAC into say bidule ( this is what I use for my divisi work now) there is a latency.

Playing direct from a midi keyboard into bidule then into daw no problem.


----------



## ThomasL (Dec 13, 2014)

Looks stunning! Brilliant work!


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (Dec 14, 2014)

Hmm I can't say for sure. I'll have to try it. I've personally never used Bidule, but like anything I imagine that anytime you introduce a processing stage you will introduce some amount of latency. When going from DAW to iPad and back everything is pretty snappy. In fact with my iPad Air 2, the slowest point in the processing chain (for me) is 
the sluggish performance of the physical keys of my AKAI MPK88 controller! I definitely need to get a new keyboard...

What's interesting (at least to me) is that merely plugging in my iConnect into my iPad 2 knocks down Lemur frame rates by about 3-4 fps. I guess the hardware takes up some CPU.


----------



## kclements (Dec 20, 2014)

I've looked at a couple other products and this seems to really fit my needs. 

I haven't done much with Lemur since I bought it this summer. I'm hoping to change that and incorporate it into my workflow. I think this will help.

Thanks
kc


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 25, 2014)

Just got this as a Christmas present to myself. Works great and is very customizable. If I had one wish it would be for transport controls so I could control DP8 without the keyboard.


----------



## Eric George (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi - I just purchased and downloaded 1.2. Is it possible to reassign the 4 main sliders on the keys page? For example I rarely use breath and PB and would love to be able to reassign those.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 31, 2014)

Eric George @ Wed Dec 31 said:


> Hi - I just purchased and downloaded 1.2. Is it possible to reassign the 4 main sliders on the keys page? For example I rarely use breath and PB and would love to be able to reassign those.



You can't reassign the main 4 sliders. The next four and anything else you can. It's easy to set up custom templates.
Touch the name of the Preset>Touch MAIN to enter EDIT>Touch the Preset you want to edit>anything you touch now will let you edit it if it is editable (which is most except for the main four). Pretty simple when you get used to it. Splendid app.


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey All! 

Yes you can reassign the main faders as of 1.2. Go to prefs!  

Thanks!!!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 31, 2014)

mohurwitzmusic @ Wed Dec 31 said:


> Hey All!
> 
> Yes you can reassign the main faders as of 1.2. Go to prefs!
> 
> Thanks!!!



That's great, Michael! I totally missed that. Have a great New Year!


----------



## Eric George (Dec 31, 2014)

I missed it too. Thanks!


----------



## Dan Selby (Jan 1, 2015)

Looks really interesting... Is it working for Android?


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (Jan 1, 2015)

@ Dan Selby

I haven't tested it on Android, nor do I own an Android device to say for sure. I'm going to ahead and say "no" for now. There are such a huge variety of Android device sizes that I'd have to re-code the the thing to be aware of that, and given the state of Lemur right now I'd say that would be very hard. For example there is no way to code Lemur to tell it to change font sizes (!). 

That said, if you could find an Android device that is at least the dimensions of an iPad it may work, although I can't say for sure how it would end up looking. Composer Tools even looks slightly different on an iPad 2 vs iPad Air.

It's something I am aware of going into the future, now that Lemur is on Android.

Thanks for your question
MOH

EDIT: I should clarify that you can't set the object's text size via script with traditional Lemur objects. The new Canvas feature lets you do that.


----------



## Dan Selby (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks, Michael. I'll be keeping my eye on this to see how it shakes out on Android in the future. Best, 
Dan


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey All
Just a quick update to let you know that Composer Tools 1.3 now allows you to set the keyboard to send out CC values. This means you can use it with Spitfire's UACC protocol, or even with a VSL grid with a CC message assigned to one of the axes. 
Best
MOH


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 3, 2015)

So amazing and wonderful this happened so fast! Super customer support!
Thank you, Michael.


----------



## organix (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for this nice Lemur app. This replaces most of my own constructed lemur surfaces. 

I use it on an iPad 2, which seems a bit too slow for some functions. Got latency problems and hanging notes very often when using the divisi scripts.

_Markus


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (Jan 5, 2015)

You are very welcome! 

Hmmm I've done it on an iPad 2 and while it's undoubtedly slower I *never *experience hanging notes. Are you using wi-fi? The hanging notes are likely because of dropped connections. It's definitely much more stable to use hardware! In fact, this is the primary reason to use hardware, because the latency (at least for me) is pretty similar.

Unfortunately wi-fi stability is an elusive creature as so much depends on the strength of connection, type of hardware, network traffic, and more. Ad-hoc connections are usually more stable.

Don't forget about Super High Performance mode which will get your framerates up on average of %10.

Best
MOH


----------



## organix (Jan 7, 2015)

mohurwitzmusic @ 5th January said:


> YAre you using wi-fi? The hanging notes are likely because of dropped connections. It's definitely much more stable to use hardware! In fact, this is the primary reason to use hardware, because the latency (at least for me) is pretty similar.



Thanks for your answer. Yes, I'm using Wi-Fi connection through a dedicated router. No other devices have access to this router. Signal quality is always 100% and I'd never any problems with it.

Normal operations, like fader movings, are without any remarkable latency. 

But I agree with you, that wi-fi connections for time-critical applications are not sufficiently stable. 

Do you have any hardware advice for iPad2 and PC to make these things better?

_Markus


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (Jan 7, 2015)

I was just talking about this with another developer last night and we both agree that wireless is quite unreliable for time-sensitive MIDI i/o.

As far as Wi-Fi goes, unfortunately I really don't have any tips besides using an ad-hoc connection...

But as for hardware, the hands-down winner is the http://www.iconnectivity.com/products/midi/iConnectMIDI4plus (iConnectMIDI4+) (or 2+). This little device has essentially replaced all my old MIDI hubs. I don't toss around the word game-changer lightly...but if any MIDI hub is deserving of the title, it's surely this one. The great thing about this gear is that you can re-route/duplicate/MIDI transform any output to any input, whether it's your MIDI keys, DAW output, iPad, or what-have-you. It has solved a number of issues in my studio; like, for example, having Sibelius and Cubase open at the same time and being able to use one MIDI keyboard (since in Windows my MIDI driver gets hijacked by the first application I open). 

Three negatives about it: 
- The iOS cable is proprietary and has a "fat" part near the iPad end which takes up desk space and can sometimes bend the cable awkwardly.
- In Windows you can't rename the ports and it's a massive headache to understand how the ports are named (i.e. DIN 1 is the name of one of the "Jacks" -- a hardware connection-- but also the name of the first PORT in each Jack). This is....how do I say it without being unkind....uh... ... ... ... not good.
- In Windows you have to shut down your apps to make changes to the config. Not sure if there is any way around this.

HTH
MOH


----------



## Eric George (Jan 7, 2015)

mohurwitzmusic @ Wed Jan 07 said:


> - The iOS cable is proprietary and has a "fat" part near the iPad end which takes up desk space and can sometimes bend the cable awkwardly.



I was looking at an iConnect2+ (haven't bought it yet) but thought that their proprietary cables was just an iOS cable with a USB Type B connector on one end (instead of a type A). Since I want to hook up an iPad Air that uses a lightning connector and an iPad 3 that uses a 30 pin connector, I assumed I could use the standard iPad cable plus one of these: http://www.amazon.com/USB-Type-Female-Male-Adapter/dp/B000AA2SMS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1420667894&sr=8-1&keywords=usb+type+a+female+to+type+b+male (http://www.amazon.com/USB-Type-Female-M ... ype+b+male)

Is it really something different than a usb Type b on the end?

EG


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 7, 2015)

I think this product looks great, my one concern with adding a midi interface is cost. With a used Ipad2 ($200), a iconnect ($200), Lemur ($20), and Composer Tools ($50), you start to get close to the $500 mark, and if you need a newer Ipad, much more and for that amount you can start looking at dedicated hardware controller.


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (Jan 7, 2015)

@ Eric

Unfortunately, the iConnect uses a proprietary cable with a sort of square-shaped bulbous area about 4" away from the iPad end. The "bulb" , is about 1" x 1.5" x 0.5". It's really a nuissance. I have suggested to them that they move this to the other end of the cable but it may be difficult from an engineering standpoint. Also (for others who may be reading this) I should mention that the cable I'm talking about here is strictly the one used for connecting the iConnect to the iPad-- the connection to Mac/PC is a normal USB cable.

@ Dryden

Well, you also get an iPad which does more than just run Lemur/Composer Tools...  

Plus you don't necessarily need a hardware connection to run Composer Tools. Don't forget that you could use a _combination _of Wi-Fi and hardware; from Lemur's point of view they are all just ports, and Composer Tools lets you route the various functions to different ports. So, you could use Wi-Fi for less time-sensitive stuff, and hardware for Divisi. In this case you could use something like the iRig which is considerably cheaper. I've never tried it, but I have clients who do and they say it works great. 

http://www.ikmultimedia.com/products/irigmidi2/

You might be interested to read my comments in this thread where I talk a little bit about the using an iPad over a hardware controller: 

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... highlight=

The advantages are so numerous that I would never go back to a hardware controller, regardless of how it might "feel".

Thanks for your queries!
MOH


----------



## Eric George (Jan 7, 2015)

mohurwitzmusic @ Wed Jan 07 said:


> @ Eric
> 
> Unfortunately, the iConnect uses a proprietary cable with a sort of square-shaped bulbous area about 4" away from the iPad end. The "bulb" , is about 1" x 1.5" x 0.5". It's really a nuissance. I have suggested to them that they move this to the other end of the cable but it may be difficult from an engineering standpoint. Also (for others who may be reading this) I should mention that the cable I'm talking about here is strictly the one used for connecting the iConnect to the iPad-- the connection to Mac/PC is a normal USB cable.



That is so interesting. By day I run a large team of mobile developers focused on iPad software and I truly have NO IDEA why they would need to proprietary cable. But I'm glad you clarified that before I bought the device. I LOVE Composer Tools btw - and it runs great for me over wifi (via house router - not ad hoc) for anybody who is reading.


----------



## organix (Jan 8, 2015)

@mohurwitzmusic

thanks for the hint to the iconnectMIDI 4+/2+ Interface.
The 2+ is available here in germany for about 80 Euro ($95), that's ok. But the cable costs additional 42 Euro ($50) that seems to me, in comparison to the interface, a little bit expensive. Do I understand it right, that iConnectMIDI / iPad only works with this special cable?
I have the iPad camera connection kit for usb connection to my Acuna 88 keyboard. Can I use that for connection to the iconnectMidi interface?

@dryden 
Tell me one dedicated hardware controller with the flexibility of Lemur. 
I don't know a real hardware controller with programmable faders, with multiball, sequencer or some kind of preset management like in Composer Tools. 
The only advantage of hardware controllers is the real feel instead of touch.

btw, I have made a special kind of fader in lemur to control cc1 and cc11 together with two adjustable linear curves for starting points and values of the cc's.

I use this one on the user page of Composer Tools.

regards
_Markus


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (Jan 8, 2015)

I may be wrong about this but I believe the bulb might be some kind of AD/DA since the iConnect also carries audio. Rather than speculate, we should probably just ask them, eh? 

It may be possible to just use a normal connector if all you need is MIDI. I'll check this when I get back to my studio this evening. 

FWIW the cable comes included with the iConnect. As a side note, the cable that came with my iConnect was slipping out easily, and they sent me a new one free of charge (an example of excellent support). 

Nice Lemur module!  

I'm curious why you use this over a multiball? I was doing a similar thing with Attack/Release and a Range Object and ultimately decided that a multiball offers more control in a single object. 

Lemur is indeed incredible. You can use it for anything that can be controlled by MIDI/OSC. I've seen it control very complicated lighting systems. I've even heard of people using it in museum installations. For me, hardware controllers are dead.


----------



## Udo (Jan 8, 2015)

I think that "bulb" in the iConnect cable is a ferrite bead. It suppresses high frequency noise in electronic circuits. They're used on some USB cables. It's best to have it close to the unit, but will work at the other end too, if the cable is short (will probably work without the bead).


----------



## organix (Jan 8, 2015)

mohurwitzmusic @ 8th January said:


> Nice Lemur module!  Though I'm curious why you use this over a multiball? I was doing a similar thing with Attack/Release and a Range Object and ultimately decided that a multiball offers more control in a single object.



Using one fader in only one controlled direction is easier as to keep an eye of different balls over an x/y axis of a multiball. The x/y curves you see on my fader are not to move them during play, they are only to set parameters for the fader. So you can control cc1 by a value range of 1-127 over the full spectrum of the fader and simultanous the cc11 starts at the half of the fader with a value range from 20-100.

It's all about easy and flexible dynamic movements of string, brass or woodwind libraries.

With that scripting power, Lemur is far more as a midi controller. :D 

_Markus


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (Jan 16, 2015)

Setup tutorial for using Composer Tools in Logic Pro X.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rzpAsJL684&feature=youtu.be (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rzpAsJ ... e=youtu.be)

Divisi works so well in Logic that it almost makes me sad I am a longtime Cubase user.

Best
MOH


----------



## kclements (Jan 17, 2015)

That's really great Michael. ComposerTools is next on my to-buy list, as soon as budget allows. Thanks for the great videos and email support.

Cheers
kc


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jan 19, 2015)

It's a very useful tool but way too complicated to setup for a guy like me.
I tried to apply it to my current template instead of creating a new one from scratch and i only messed with it. I'm a frustrated :? .


----------



## mohurwitzmusic (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi Leo

Why don't you email me at [email protected] and I can help you?


Thanks
MOH


----------



## animatione (Jan 22, 2015)

*Support for Composer Tools is great*

Hi I would like to tell everybody that I bought Composer Tools hoping it will make my work easier. I had many problems because there were no tutorial for Logic (It is there already) and Michael Hurwitz was always VERY patient and the support was and is really EXCELLENT. It is worth to say - because sometimes you buy a product and then support is minimal.


----------



## esencia (Oct 8, 2016)

I've already bought the bundle also.. Great tools.. 
I was dealing about how to resize mktransport to be integrated within the other tools .. I think that you need to press E in lemur to be in "execute mode" to be able to resize it..

But one question for MOH or any other users with the bundle.. I know how to integrate mktransport+cbrains (as it´s described on a video), but how to put composer tools on the same Lemur project to have a "user friendly" setup with C_brains+Mktransport+Composer tools?


----------

